# 3.0 L VG30DE V6 crank but no start



## 94j30-300zx-engine (Aug 28, 2018)

I have a 94 j30 with a 3.0 L VG30DE V6 I've never had any problems until recently I had a factory belt snap the one that connects the alternator to water pump so out of 3 it was the furthest back so I had to take them all off in the process I removed the fan blade and air in take from left side and proped it up out of the way as well as putting it on jack stands, after it started fineso I cleaned up and went to bed cause it was late went out the next morning and it just cranked and cranked but refused to fire I checked all my fuses and all were good I have checked fuel and is fine am checking spark next I'm wondering if there is something I could have messed with while changing belt without noticeing that could cause this crank but no start any ideas or help will be usefull even if it's something I have checked I keep looking for info online but I come up short constantly especially since I have an infiniti that isn't very popular I find more information on the 300zx sine they share the same engine but I am afraid there are differences I haven't discoverd about other components and locations of components under the hood any info on this will be very much appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're not getting spark, a harness connector on one of the following components may not be seated properly:
- The camshaft position sensor harness connector.
- The power transistor harness connector.
- The ECCS relay.


----------

